# Kino: Ridley Scott will die Merlin-Saga für Disney verfilmen



## Zelada (6. Januar 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Kino: Ridley Scott will die Merlin-Saga für Disney verfilmen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Kino: Ridley Scott will die Merlin-Saga für Disney verfilmen*


----------



## Phone (6. Januar 2018)

Er möchte ganz schön viel, vielleicht sollte er mal liefern oder in Ruhestand gehen...Ist ja auch nicht mehr der jüngste.


----------



## linktheminstrel (6. Januar 2018)

Phone schrieb:


> Er möchte ganz schön viel, vielleicht sollte er mal liefern oder in Ruhestand gehen...Ist ja auch nicht mehr der jüngste.


er macht immer noch verdammt gute filme. der marsianer zum Beispiel ist wirklich fantastisch gemacht. von Prometheus war ich jetzt nicht so angetan, von Alien etwas mehr, obwohl er wieder eher neue fragen aufwirft, als diese zu beantworten. wieso sollte er also deiner Meinung nach in Ruhestand gehen?!

eine Verfilmung der artus-sage von ridley scott fände ich auf jeden fall ein grund für nen Kinobesuch. die letzten Adaptionen waren allesamt erbärmlich. der absolute Tiefpunkt war king  Arthur von antoine fuqua. an der eigentlichen geschichte liegt das mal sicher nicht und ich bin mir sicher, dass ridley scott nicht jedes scheißscript verfilmt.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (7. Januar 2018)

Wenn es von Disney kommt rechne ich mit der Disneyversion der Story,  die immerhin schönes CGI Potenzial für das Zaubererduell liefert, ich stell mir sowas wie eine zeitgemäße Version von "Der Rabe" vor.

Ansonsten finde ich Excalibur nach wie vor ungeschlagen, zumal sie da auch nicht solche Phantasierüstungen wie z.B in der erste Ritter *schauder* hatten.
Die "Dumbozillas" von King Arthur gingen mal gar nicht !

Nach Covenant bin ich mit Scott-Euphorien aber sehr vorsichtig, er hat in letzter Zeit auch kräftig Minus angesammelt.


----------



## Malifurion (7. Januar 2018)

Der alte Mann weiß mittlerweise selbst nicht mehr, was er eigentlich macht. Er kann keine Drehbücher schreiben, er kann nur geile Bilder machen. Für Merlin würde das noch reichen - aber Alien ist komplett verkorkst. Da sollte lieber Blomkamp rangelassen werden.


----------



## linktheminstrel (7. Januar 2018)

Malifurion schrieb:


> Der alte Mann weiß mittlerweise selbst nicht mehr, was er eigentlich macht. Er kann keine Drehbücher schreiben, er kann nur geile Bilder machen. Für Merlin würde das noch reichen - aber Alien ist komplett verkorkst. Da sollte lieber Blomkamp rangelassen werden.



ich glaube eher, dir fehlt es schlicht  am Verständnis, was ein Regisseur so macht... ridley scott ist Regisseur und nicht Drehbuchautor. weder zu Alien, noch zu Gladiator, noch zu der marsianer, prometheus und auch nicht zu Alien covenant schrieb er das script. ich weiß nicht, ob er überhaupt jemals ein Drehbuch geschrieben hat. seine rolle ist es, ein script mit den vorhandenen mitteln bestmöglich  in Szene zu setzen, nicht mehr, nicht weniger.


----------



## linktheminstrel (7. Januar 2018)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Wenn es von Disney kommt rechne ich mit der Disneyversion der Story,  die immerhin schönes CGI Potenzial für das Zaubererduell liefert, ich stell mir sowas wie eine zeitgemäße Version von "Der Rabe" vor.
> 
> Ansonsten finde ich Excalibur nach wie vor ungeschlagen, zumal sie da auch nicht solche Phantasierüstungen wie z.B in der erste Ritter *schauder* hatten.
> Die "Dumbozillas" von King Arthur gingen mal gar nicht !
> ...


was ist denn ne "Disney-Version"? damals hat Disney mit "der drachentöter" einen der besten Fantasy-filme überhaupt gemacht. vor dem Drachen hatte ich als Kind extreme Ehrfurcht und ich finde immer noch, dass es sich hierbei um einen der düstereren Fantasyfilme handelt.
ich glaube nicht, dass Disney jetzt einen kindgerechten film aus der saga machen will.
ja, excalibur ist auch mmn der beste artus-film, aber gerade von den Rüstungen alles andere als authentisch, da die saga mit Sicherheit nicht im spätmittelalter spielt, wo die gezeigten plattenrüstungen erst aufkamen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Januar 2018)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> er macht immer noch verdammt gute filme.


Hättest du in der Vergangenheitsform gesprochen hätte ich dir Recht gegeben, aber in dem Fall... NÖÖÖÖTTT!!! FALSCH. 

Oder was soll bitte an "Alien: Covenant", "The Counselor", "Exodus" oder "Robin Hood" allen Ernstes gut gewesen sein?! 

Ich zitiere mich hier mal wieder selbst:
Scott hatte seine große Zeit, nämlich in den End-1970ern bis Früh-1990ern. Und die liegt bekanntlich laaaange zurück. 


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Worrel (7. Januar 2018)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> er macht immer noch verdammt gute filme. der marsianer zum Beispiel ist wirklich fantastisch gemacht. von Prometheus war ich jetzt nicht so angetan, von Alien etwas mehr, obwohl er wieder eher neue fragen aufwirft, als diese zu beantworten. wieso sollte er also deiner Meinung nach in Ruhestand gehen?!


Der _Marsianer _war auch von Ridley? Den fand ich eigentlich ziemlich gut. 

_Prometheus _war bis auf einige Logiklöcher eigentlich auch recht annehmbar - aber _Covenant _hat für mich den Vogel als schlechtester _Alien _Film aller Zeiten abgeschossen. Das fängt bei nicht vorhandenen Raumanzügen an, geht über die Frage, ob es nicht noch eine sinnvollere Verwendungsmöglichkeit für die schwarze Alien Suppe gäbe und nicht zuletzt, ob man statt einer doppelten Fassbender-Flötenszene, die eine gefühlte Ewigkeit andauert, nicht mal wenigstens einen Hauch einer Antwort auf die Cliffhanger-Frage des Vorgängers hätte geben können.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Januar 2018)

Aber selbst wenn Ridley den Merlin-Film nicht machen sollte, ich persönlich rieche schon weitem einen Flop. Siehe den Arthur-Film von Guy Ritchie, ist auch an den Kassen auf keine grünen Zweig gekommen. Auch als Saga angedacht, bleibts wohl beim Einzel-Film.

Das Fantasy-Setting befindet sich aktuell wieder in einem Tief, denn außer der Hobbit-Trilogie ist doch alles andere sang und klanglos baden gegangen.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Worrel (7. Januar 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das Fantasy-Setting befindet sich aktuell wieder in einem Tief, denn außer der Hobbit-Trilogie ist doch alles andere sang und klanglos baden gegangen.


Dabei ist doch GoT eigentlich recht angesagt ...


----------



## linktheminstrel (7. Januar 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hättest du in der Vergangenheitsform gesprochen hätte ich dir Recht gegeben, aber in dem Fall... NÖÖÖÖTTT!!! FALSCH.
> 
> Oder was soll bitte an "Alien: Covenant", "The Counselor", "Exodus" oder "Robin Hood" allen Ernstes gut gewesen sein?!
> 
> ...



Gladiator? der marsianer?  und ganz ehrlich, von der regiearbeit waren auch die letzten beiden Alien-filme absolut in Ordnung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Januar 2018)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> Gladiator? der marsianer?  und ganz ehrlich, von der regiearbeit waren auch die letzten beiden Alien-filme absolut in Ordnung.


Gladiator... Formal kein schlechter Film. Plot dünn und mit 2 1/2 Stunden auch langgezogen, das Zeug zum modernen Sandalen-Klassiker hat der Film in keinem Moment. Was ich ihm aber zugute halten muss ist dass er seinem Genre zu einem begrüßenswertem Comeback verholfen hat.
Marsianer - Noch nicht gesehen, da dies aber sein letzter richtig großer Wurf war - an den Kassen und bei den Kritikern - schätze ich einfach mal dass dieser einer seiner besseren jüngsten Werke ist.

Aber wie gesagt, seine ganz großen Meisterwerke liegen leider Jahrzehnte zurück.


----------

